# Yellow Fin and More!!



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

My buddy Aaron had an itch to head to the rigs. The crew was him, a guy named Taylor, Dano, and myself. He has a 31' blue Cape. That boat rides like a dream! We head out of OB around 3pm Fri. 1st stop is Petronis. DEAD!! Moving on... Some very large ships atMarlin made for more dead action. Moved to Transocean Marianis. Blackfin as far as you could see!! Jigs down, surface poppers flying, and reels screaming! Quad hookups on pissed off blackfin makes for a cluster in the boat! After boating about 50, we set up a drift and start chunking. YFT marking around 400-600ft, but just wouldn't come to the surface. We did manage to raise a few sharks. :banghead Decided to head to Horn Mt. and try for some of the larger variety tuna. Make it to the rig about 2A.M. More blackfin, but plenty of YFT showing up deep. Decide to wait it out and catch the AM bite. Wake up and see Hammertime and Evelyn Gale starting drifts. We fall in line. about 8A.M. we hook up with a nice fish. Dano takes the rod, gets strapped in, and starts getting his ass kicked! It's exactly what he had hoped for! We get the fish boatside in about an hour. Nice 60+lb'er. Aaron sticks his neighbors gaff in it and the fish goes apes#*t ballistic. Takes off with the gaff. Oops. Get the fish back, no gaff. Stick the back-up gaff into his ass and that's all she wrote! 










Dano with a big smile!!

Watched the fellas on hammertime drift home fighting a stud of a fish. We were glad to see them pull that bad boy in the boat!! Fell back in line and drifted on the opposite side of the rig this time. while fixing a birdnest in the reel, the line starts taking off. That fixed the birdnest!! I get a harness on and settle in for the longest fight of my life! I swear to God this fish was some kind of juiced up steroid freak of nature. 3 hrs into it we get the fish boat side. Miss gaff shot #1. Back into the depths. At 3 1/2 hrs the line suddenly starts peeling off the reel like nothing I've ever seen. I couldn't do anything to stop it. We were afraid a shark got it. Lock down the drag and start winching it. She's still there!! Thank God! Get her boat side, leader the fish, and stuck her ass! Happiest moment of my life!!! I've never been beat like that by a fish. 



















Stopped and picked up 3 AJ's on the way home. Made it back to the dock by 6. Hell of a trip!! I no longer have a spine either! Thanks to Aaron, Taylor, and Dano for an awesome trip!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome.

Great report and pics.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish, we saw yall hook up when we left. Figured you must have a good one. Congrats!!!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, there were some butt kickers out there, good to see the pcola boats doing so well.

rich


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Couple nice fish, the bite sure turned on there late in the morning.:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal man,glad yall got hooked up. We where all wondering who all was in the other Cape. Did yall even have the radio on cause ya would have heard some of the transmissions between us and Wayne or at least caught some of the Korean national anthem that was goin on out there. :banghead


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We did hear yall on the radio. I told my buddy that I thought yall were both forum members. Of course, being the genius that I am, could I remember anyone's names? Of course not!! Now the water spout formations...that was awesome! I was strapped to a big ass fish getting soaking wet with a rainbow over my right shoulder and 2 water spouts forming in front of me! Kick Ass!!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Bellafishing,

Great job guys!! Tried ya on the VHF but no response...guess you were busy fighting a fish!! :clap Had talked with Andy on friday and he said ya'll might be out there. Good looking boat! We'll be going again as soon as we have a weather window...maybe we can get together and run out together. 

WayneO


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds awesome man! Let us know when and I will get up with Aaron.


----------

